# Rotational chirping noise cold engine



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello all,
I have had a rotational chirping/squealing noise when the engine is cold (winter time cold).It goes away when the engine is above idle and when the engine warms up.I'm thinking a pulley bearing. I will take it in soon but i'm curious if anyone else has had the same thing happen and if so what was found.The noise is different than some of the you tube cold engine noises posted although i've had noise similar to them but only a couple of times.That noise was so infrequent that I haven't bothered.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Possible loose spark plug. Mine had a slight chirp when under a little bit of load and when cold. Found a couple of plugs loosened to just finger tight. Re-torqued and haven't heard it since.


----------



## 14diesel (Feb 18, 2018)

Is it the same as the noise in the videos in this thread? http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/#/topics/224329


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EcoCruzer said:


> Possible loose spark plug. Mine had a slight chirp when under a little bit of load and when cold. Found a couple of plugs loosened to just finger tight. Re-torqued and haven't heard it since.


That'd be a tough one, given this is a diesel.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

14diesel said:


> Is it the same as the noise in the videos in this thread? http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/#/topics/224329


No it is definitely a rotational noise,pulley related I think, although I have heard mine make the same noise as the video.
That noise happened maybe twice when it was extremely cold out.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

I think I have a similar noise to what you're talking about... Most readily heard inside the cabin, goes away under load and when it's warmed up you don't hear it at idle anymore, right?

If so, have not really investigated it. Hopefully nothing major lol when it gets cold enough again I plan to pull the timing cover off and see if it's louder. Hard to hear outside the car.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Your symptoms sound just like mine.I better get it looked at.If its timing belt pulley related and it screws up the belt there goes your engine.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

oreo382 said:


> Your symptoms sound just like mine.I better get it looked at.If its timing belt pulley related and it screws up the belt there goes your engine.


It's been in the 40s-50s this week and I haven't heard the noise. My camaro has a chirping pulley that's much louder and I am not really worried.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Mine does it as well. I've never looked for it. Sounds like a belt or pulley.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I get a slight chirp noise when it is below about -20C for a bit after engine start up. Just figured it was a cold idler pulley bearing. Once it runs for a minute it stops. Never happens when the weather is warmer.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

You know this is the diesel forum, right?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

LulzT1 said:


> You know this is the diesel forum, right?


Clearly not - someone else answered with the same suggestion earlier in the thread. But reading is hard, I guess.


----------



## afineAmerican (Oct 20, 2021)

Anybody get this noise figured out? Experiencing the same thing


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I had a very similar chirp for several months. Eventually, the Alternator pulley let go on me, and I found out what it was. This was around 9yr/208k miles.


----------

